# dry brine or rub



## ristau5741 (Apr 1, 2017)

So I was looking at the last newsletter about the dry brine. i see some benefits, but need some clarification vs a rub.
I can see doing a dry brine alone, or an rub alone, but I  can't see how doing both would benefit as the dry brine is all salt. and the rub is mostly sugar with a lot of salt. 
I'm guessing there is a rinse method after the dry brine before the rub?  or  does one generally not rub after a dry brine?

I got a 3.5lb NY strip steak roast ready to go, was thinking about cutting out steaks and dry brining,  but with my questions I ended up rubbed the roast with my home made 18hr rub, and plan on having a smoke day tomorrow.

so does one dry brine and not rub, I know in Texas all one need is a salt and pepper rub, but I'm looking to add more flavor than just S&P.

tia


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 2, 2017)

Dry brine? No salt in the rub...This leaves out commercial rubs so you have to make your own no salt rub...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 2, 2017)

A dry brine doesn't have to all salt and a rub doesn't have to contain lots of salt...

Dry brine is more of a method than a product. Yes it involves using salt but you can also add other spices with the salt. Once applied you have to let the meat rest for at least 8 hours and for as long as 24 hours. Depending on the salt content you may want to rinse or you may not. 

A rub is just that. Something you rub on the meat to enhance flavor. This can be done right before cooking or as some do overnight.


----------

